# Software de simulaciòn electronica para distribuciones Linux Debian



## ls2k (Jul 12, 2010)

ola amigos, hoy les presento, luego de buscar bastante y adentrarme en el mundo del codigo libre y linux, dos programitas bastante ùtiles de simulacion para quienes utilizamos linux, faciles de instalar y muy rapidas.

se trata de 
gEDA... un simulador ellectronico para gnome.... para instalarlo solo debemos abrir una terminal y tipear _sudo get-apt install geda..._ luego confirmar la operaciòn y esperar a ke todo se baje e instale.. luego podremos ver el programa en el menu aplicaciones > ciencia.

Oregano... un simulador muy parecido al workbench, este para instalarlo deben ejecutar el archivo .deb que pueden descargar de aca

http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/oregano/oregano_0.69.0-2ubuntu1_i386.deb

, confirmar las operaciones y listo, luego lo veremos junto a gEDA en el mismo menu ciencia..


Destaco tambien que los programas de la linea New wave concepts, tlaes como livewire, circuit wizard, bright spark, etc, corren bastante bien najo linux utilizando Wine.

Gracias y hasta pronto espero les sea de utilidad


----------



## ls2k (Jul 25, 2010)

veo ke a nadie le importa... sigan babiando por micro$oft windows 7....


----------



## 0rland0 (Jul 25, 2010)

Si hay gente a quien le importa, cada dia más gente se pasa a las distribuciones de linux. Hace tiempo use oregano pero me daba muchos problemas y conclui que es inferior a proteus. Tu que opinas? Y el gEDA que tal es?


----------



## electrodumix (Jul 25, 2010)

hola

yo uso ubuntu y próximamente debian  asi que me sirve lo que dicxes pero yo ya lo  conosco pero no logre ocuparlo por que lo encontre enredado y con poca documentacion.
saludos


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 26, 2010)

Yo corro el proteus en WINE, y aun asi , no se me cuelga como en Windows 7 ...

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 12, 2012)

buenas! ¿saben de algún software de simulación, programación y debugger de la familia GP32 de Freescale (Ex Motorola)?


----------

